# Fruit menthol juice recommendation



## Snape of Vape (7/12/20)

Hey everyone,

So as the title states I'm looking for some juices to try out. Going to put an order in for Ripple and then Red Pill (as strongly recommended by @Rob Fisher ).

I only vape fruit and menthol juices. DIY usually but I'm looking to purchase and try out some juices as I'm in SA now for some time.

Flavours I enjoy, mango, litchi, passion fruit, orange, peach etc. Please no grape, I haven't had a grape juice that I didn't immediately stop using.

On the commercial side I've really liked Nasty Juice - Passion Killa, Ripple, some of the Full moon range.

Also, Divine One shots had something called "Fantastic Fruit punch" that was discontinued, if I can find anything like that, I'd be really happy!

DIY I tend to prefer the Reka range of Mango and Lychee concentrates (I've been told to try Frandy here?), if that maybe helps with suggestions on flavour profiles.

If anyone has any recommendations I'd really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (7/12/20)

+1 for Red Pill when in SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (7/12/20)

I can recomment Esheli MSL (mango, strawberry, litchi)

And JEL also got a good range of fruities.
https://jooseeliqz.co.za/

Panama has also been a long favorite from Wiener Vape 
https://www.wienervape.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (7/12/20)

@Snape of Vape 

Try these 
​




*www.rebelrevolutionvape.co.za*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (7/12/20)

Joose e liqs flip n ice 
8 ball pineapple ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (7/12/20)

Where will you be while in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (7/12/20)

Are u looking for menthol or ice in your juice, big difference. 

All the 8 ball juices are superb. But no menthol, just ice. 

Snowcone blue raspberry is also killer! 
Jooseliqs flip'n ice. 
Trigger happy vapes Jellies
Emissary Elixirs Pure red
Nostalgias token. 

But as stated above, these all contain no menthol, just ice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/12/20)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, I'll definitely read up on these.
@LeislB I'm in Pta till this weekend then heading down to the coast. 
@Jengz I usually add WS-23 to my mixes but not in big percentages. Not looking for something where you only taste menthol.
My devices are 90% of the time a Reo with a single coil at 0.8-1.0 Ohm build, or Blotto mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/12/20)

@ivc_mixer fruizn. Minty fruity goodness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/12/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> @ivc_mixer fruizn. Minty fruity goodness


Can you maybe provide a link?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/12/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Can you maybe provide a link?


Afraid his site isn't up yet but he's a forumite you can pm him direct @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/12/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Can you maybe provide a link?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

